# Hinze Dam, SE QLD - Sunday 3rd December (Early Morning)



## Guest

I'm keen to break the yak fishing drought and hit Hinze Dam for a fish on Saturday morning if anyone else is keen?

I am thinking of hitting the water at dawn, looks to be a good day for Bassin, overcast, muggy but not too hot......

Sunrise is apparently 4:45am, I'll be looking to hit the water around 5am, but anyone who wants to rock up a bit later let me know and we can arrange to meet near the ramp at whatever time suits.

Launching from the ramp on the Eastern side of the dam near the water tower.

I usually fish until late in the day, will probably come off the water close to midday


----------



## WayneD

Keen to go to Hinze but Sat morning is my little girls swimming lesson. The kid is only 19 months old and her 'sport' is already taking up some of my weekends!


----------



## Dodge

Dallas unable to join you, but hope you successfully break your fishing drought mate


----------



## Guest

Hey Wayne,

Might be open to a Sunday Session.

Prefer Saturday, but if others (if any?) would rather Sunday we might be able to shift the day 8)


----------



## Guest

Dodge said:


> Dallas unable to join you, but hope you successfully break your fishing drought mate


Cheers Richo......

How about Sunday mate? 

I have your book here I need to return when I see you next.......(thanks again for the great read)


----------



## Jake

Sunday maaayyyyybe.....


----------



## WayneD

I am definately in for Sunday. What type of permit do you need and can you get it online.


----------



## Guest

WayneD said:


> I am definately in for Sunday. What type of permit do you need and can you get it online.


Heya Wayne,

Fishing Permits can be purchased at the dam kiosk, weekend permit for $5, or a year permit for $45.

The Ranger there is a good bloke, last time my Dad was up we went fishing early in the morning and saw the Ranger on our way to the ramp, pulled over and have a good chat and asked him if he minded if we fished and then dropped by afterward to get a permit from the kiosk and he was ok with that.

We dropped by later and purchased the permit as promised, had another good chat and were on our way......I'm sure you could do the same and it would be no problem.

I have a permit so if pulled up we can just explain as above.


----------



## WayneD

Cool. So can we move it to Sunday then?


----------



## Guest

Heya Wayne 

I have a clear weekend by the looks of it, so might actually fish both days 

Sunday morning sounds good mate, let me know what time you think you will arrive.

Are you familiar with the access points at Hinze?......I prefer the Eastern ramp near the water tower, let me know if you need some directions?


----------



## WayneD

5 am is good for me. I saw the exit on my way to Palm Beach the other day but wouldn't have a clue where to go. I will have a look on my map and see how I go.


----------



## Guest

WayneD said:


> 5 am is good for me. I saw the exit on my way to Palm Beach the other day but wouldn't have a clue where to go. I will have a look on my map and see how I go.


No worries Wayne

If you take the exit to Hinze Dam southbound, and then come back across the highway via the overpass you will come to a decent sized roundabout.

To make life easier I can meet you at the roundabout at around 4:50am and I can show you how to get to the Eastern Ramp. 

When you hit the roundabout, take the first exit to your left, I'll park my X-Trail somewhere there in view.

No chance of you getting lost this way, look forward to meeting you and having a fish mate.

I have invited another mate of mine Chris, not sure if he is a goer or not yet though as he might not have any way to transport his yak.

Anyone else keen? 8)


----------



## Jake

Dallas said:


> WayneD said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else keen? 8)
Click to expand...

Maybe... :? Quite possibly... :shock: ....Hopefully... 8)

Sounds good Dallas, dont wait for me (at the roundabout), I'll see when I can get there.

Cheers,
Jake


----------



## Guest

Jake said:


> Dallas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WayneD said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else keen? 8)
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe... :? Quite possibly... :shock: ....Hopefully... 8)
> 
> Sounds good Dallas, dont wait for me (at the roundabout), I'll see when I can get there.
> 
> Cheers,
> Jake
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Cool mate 8)

Will PM you my phone number and if you decide you can make it text me the night before and Wayne and I can try and loiter closer to the ramp area until you make it?


----------



## Guest

Map attached, showing lauch point.

Jake, if your able to join us, we'll try and stay somewhere in the red shaded area until you arrive, there should be good line of sight so it shouldnt take too long for you to locate us


----------



## Jake

Thanks Dallas, you're a gentleman. I'll let you know sat night one way or the other....(it is Sunday morning we're talking about isnt it?)
Cheers,
Jake


----------



## Guest

Jake said:


> Thanks Dallas, you're a gentleman. I'll let you know sat night one way or the other....(it is Sunday morning we're talking about isnt it?)
> Cheers,
> Jake


Yup Sunday morning  have updated the topic heading.

(I might head up there Saturday as well, if I can get it approved by the Minister for Recreation at my place) :wink:


----------



## Jake

This must sound bad...but....my missus is away for the weekend and Im going fishing Fri/Sat/Sun mornings.


----------



## Guest

Hi Dallas

I'm a may be :roll:

Can u post directions from the roundabout on :?:

Only if possible or maybe I could try to get there by 4.50am.

Cheers


----------



## Dodge

Dallas

Won't be there for fishing but post an ETA for return at the ramp, and I'll bring some cold Christmas cheer to share with all present.

Can collect the book then also.

Fishing permits...

Anyone wanting a Hinze permit PM your name, suburb, and phone number, no later than Friday night, and I can get them 5 minutes from home Sat morning, and PM your permit number to you [pay me at your return ashore and get the permit on Sunday]
$5 /7day permit


----------



## Jake

Richo, you're a legend mate! I was thinking about a solution to that one.
A PM on the way!
Cheers,
Jake


----------



## WayneD

Dodge - PM sent, thanks for that.

Dallas - I'll meet you near the roundabout at 4:50 am.


----------



## Fishing Man

Hey Dallas,

I might be in for Sunday morning, 
should have an answer soon anyways,

hey how many fish would you average up the estern arm? 
just a rough idea, i know its a very open question.


----------



## Guest

Sorry for the late post guys  I've been out in the dark fitting up the new Rhino Racks to the Exy in preparation for the weekend.

Comprehensive directions to the Eastern Ramp attached 8) no one should get lost now.


----------



## Guest

Fishing Man said:


> Hey Dallas,
> 
> I might be in for Sunday morning,
> should have an answer soon anyways,
> 
> hey how many fish would you average up the estern arm?
> just a rough idea, i know its a very open question.


Heya Ben,

Depends how I fish......my best catch at Hinze was 11 Bass, but most of these fish were caught trolling the points and steep banks around the Northen Arm towards the dam wall......there are lots of long trolling runs without too many major depth changes in this area which makes keeping your trolled lures in the zone nice and easy.......

I like to hit the Eastern Arm because I enjoy casting lures and SP's around  and there is much better 'structure' in this area of the dam, lots of points, small bays, submerged grass and weed beds.
My best effort lure casting in the Eastern Arm was 6 fish. But the satisfaction I get in catching 6 fish casting lures far exceeds 11 fish trolling so I tend to gravitate towards the areas of the dam better suited to casting  I also think the Eastern Arm is more picturesqe which is also a bonus.

I'm hoping my catch rate will increase as I become more proficient in fishing with SP's as well.......I catch most of my fish casting on hardbodies, lipless crankbaits like Jackalls etc.

The Western Arm is nice for a change, and if you prefer your solitude as there are rarely many people up that side, but I have found it generally doesnt fish as well as the other two area's of the dam.


----------



## Guest

Dodge said:


> Dallas
> 
> Won't be there for fishing but post an ETA for return at the ramp, and I'll bring some cold Christmas cheer to share with all present.
> 
> Can collect the book then also.
> 
> Fishing permits...
> 
> Anyone wanting a Hinze permit PM your name, suburb, and phone number, no later than Friday night, and I can get them 5 minutes from home Sat morning, and PM your permit number to you [pay me at your return ashore and get the permit on Sunday]
> $5 /7day permit


Hey Richo, shall we call it for 12 noon? 

I doubt I'll be ready to come off the water much earlier than this....... 

I'll make sure I bring some of Tasmania's finest to share with whoever is there on the day as well :wink:


----------



## Guest

This weekends session will fall within the dates for the December fishing comp 8)

Bring measuring devices fellas!


----------



## Dodge

Dallas said:


> Hey Richo, shall we call it for 12 noon?


Be there at midday :wink:


----------



## Dodge

Those who wanted Hinze permits will find their permit numbers in their PM Inbox


----------



## Guest

Pre-fished Hinze this morning from 5am till around 10am  I didnt come home with any keepers but it was a good session with plenty of action.

4 fish to the yak, 2 undersize Bass and one which was just on legal which was released as it was late in the day and I didnt want to kill him and still not take home enough for a feed. Biggest surprise of the day, caught my first Silver Perch on a cast and retrieved River2Sea Phantom Vibe!

Was very impressed with how well the Silver fought, every bit as well as a Bass (better even?). Let him go as I have no idea whether they are any good on the table?

In addition to the 4 fish yakside, I would have had 7 or 8 failed hookups, as well as 4 fish which were hooked but dropped before I could get them alongside the yak 8) didnt see them but I would say a couple of them were decent fish.

Looks promising for tomorrow 8) hope we dont get rained on too much though as the forecast is for showers (later in the day though I think)


----------



## Guest

Dallas

Good to hear of the fish mate, hopefully more kayaks will mean more fish 

I'm packed ready to go, leaving here around 3.30 am. Will meet you at the roundabout, the first one just over the overpass and to the left?

Cheers


----------



## WayneD

Excellent. So there's a good chance I can catch my first ever freshwater fish hopefully. See you at the roundabout.


----------



## Jake

Dallas,
Dont wait for me tomrrow mate. I'll get there when and if I can. Sent you a txt msg.
Cheers,
Jake


----------



## Guest

Hey Guys 

Looks as though Jake is unlikely to make it, there will be three of us at least, have not heard from Ben yet.

Forecast is for a cloudy muggy day, with maybe a little rain at times.
Thankfully there is good fishing to be had in every direction very close to the ramp where we are putting in so if it looks like rain we can stay closer to the ramp than usual and if it really opens up sprint back to the ramp for a cold beer while it does its thing :wink:

On the brighter side, the overcast conditions, along with a high barometer and the chance of a thunderstom forecast later in the day, with a little luck the Bass should be willing!

Sel, yep the roundabout which is just over the western side of the highway, we are meeting there at 4:50am and heading up in convoy.

Also mate, *Exit 79* is the one your after 8)

Dodge will be able to help with directions to the roundabout, last time I saw him there he looked right at home having an in depth chat with the local constabulary! :wink:


----------



## Guest

WayneD said:


> Excellent. So there's a good chance I can catch my first ever freshwater fish hopefully. See you at the roundabout.


Should be able to get onto one for you Wayne.

Looking at your PB's, it doesnt look like you will have to stretch your talents too far to get onto a decent fish


----------



## Dodge

Dallas said:


> we can stay closer to the ramp than usual and if it really opens up sprint back to the ramp for a cold beer while it does its thing  :wink:
> 
> Dodge will be able to help with directions to the roundabout, last time I saw him there he looked right at home having an in depth chat with the local constabulary! :wink:


Dallas the midday beer crew has enlarged, coming with me are akffers Gunston and Shane to say g'day.

Put drip rings on Ben's paddle this arvo and he should be there also, and Danny/wongus is also a chance.

Still feel the hip pocket pain when I pass the roundabout where the law and I didn't agree :lol: have PM'd directions


----------

